# 3rd Annual Fort Bayou Ranch Hog Bay



## BoxCallWillie (Feb 12, 2009)

Gonna be a good one to attend if you do this
Follow link for more information .

Link- http://www.fortbayouranch.com/may2009flyer.html

God bless and good luck

BCW


----------



## Baypen Bubba (Mar 22, 2009)

*fort bayou ranch*

hi
are you a bay dog competetor .this is the first time i have chated online so hollar back and keep safe.


----------



## Willyboy (Mar 22, 2009)

I do a few Bay Pen contest when i have the time.  Was going to Uncle Earls this week but plans changed.  I read about the Baying at Ft Bayou and thought i might try it since the Uncle Earls fell through.  Do you have register your dog beforehand ? Glad your on board.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 22, 2009)

Wish I could make it . Need to start baying Benson, the dog in my avatar. He has a shot at making a big name for himself.


----------



## Baypen Bubba (Mar 23, 2009)

*Baypen Bubba*

No you do not have to preregister your dog. Events open to any dog any breed except pits. They usually have around 250 total entries. Real good hogs and fair and honest judging. The wild boar poker is something you have to see!! Boy that Benson dog is a fine looking dog. how is he bred?


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 23, 2009)

Comes from Brian Hunter out of Clifton Ray's Dog from Brutus and  Autry Boyds FL Mad Dog's Cyndi which goes back to Bay-Ups Wrangler.


----------



## fireretriever (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks alot like Brutus and if he bays like him you would be crazzzzzy for not putting him in the pen. You know Clifton made quite a bit of change with him. Good lookin dog


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Mar 27, 2009)

Never saw Brutus bay but he moves like he is a much smaller dog. Shouldnt be able to move like he does to be so big.  He does look alot like him. It took alittle while to get some quirks out of him but once it clicked he was on the money. I took him out and hunted him a couple of times and saw he would make a great woods dog too but was afraid he would get onb the wrong hog so that has stopped. I know Dog didn't make it out of a pen in Texas but that happens.  I plan to bay him at Claxton, Hickory Crossing and Abbeville coming up. I would like to push out to Mississippi and Earls next year while he is still young. He should be there this weekend but couldn't make it. Should have sent him down with someone else.


----------



## Baypen Bubba (Apr 2, 2009)

new pictures from Uncle Earls at Fort Bayou Ranch.com


----------

